# Sainsbury Coffee



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Would any one know what bean this is? Would like to know if possible.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nothing in the small print on the back? It will be a blend of all sorts . . . I would guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It will be some robusta and cheap, cheap commodity coffee.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I would bet on a mix of commodity graded coffee from Brazilian Arabica and Vietnamese Arabica and Robusta.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Curious as to why you would even want to know?


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

I would like to know as I am trying different coffee to get right for my new Rok and have a nice coffee. The sainsbury brew is not great but not bad. The two that I like are Brazilian Yellow and Sumatra Mandheling but I would like more than just two. The Nicaragua Matagalpa I do not like as it is acidic. Water temperature is correct . Tamp is correct when brewing. Colombia Finca Sofia is not bad and in test mode for results.Brazil Yellow Catuai I like. Guatemala Antigua to be tested. The Rok gives a good clean cup of coffee.I am trying espresso grind at the moment and will use beans and dial in the grind myself next.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you are getting coffee from Sainsbury's, it might be worth looking out for the Modern Standard stuff (check the date when buying, but they have some decent whole bean coffee).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've found the Modern Standard stuff the only coffee worth buying when I have to buy it in Sainsbury.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

crabman said:


> I would like to know as I am trying different coffee to get right for my new Rok and have a nice coffee. The sainsbury brew is not great but not bad. The two that I like are Brazilian Yellow and Sumatra Mandheling but I would like more than just two. The Nicaragua Matagalpa I do not like as it is acidic. Water temperature is correct . Tamp is correct when brewing. Colombia Finca Sofia is not bad and in test mode for results.Brazil Yellow Catuai I like. Guatemala Antigua to be tested. The Rok gives a good clean cup of coffee.I am trying espresso grind at the moment and will use beans and dial in the grind myself next.
> 
> View attachment 38447


The rok looses temp massively , its doubtful its hot enough at the start to get the best from a coffee with any pleasing acidity or that's lighter roast.

The Sainsburys coffee will be darker , more forgiving of a lesser temp but there is better out there.

I notice it was pre ground do you have a grinder?


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Modern Standard stuff, what's that? I do have a grinder that does not grind fine enough, hence waiting for a Rok grinder but have tried beans yesterday with little success. Looking for slightly stronger than Sumatra Mandheling and not as strong as Brazilian Catuai.

I will be trying Colombia Excelso Huila dark roast.Has anyone tried it and what is it like. To preheat the Rok I will be trying a tip bung tyre dust cap on the porter filter tip to preheat and see how that goes . That's the beauty of the Rok dialing it in and the coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's a link to Modern Standard. Sainsbury's stock it (just as Waitrose stock Union). Note that Sainsbury's pricing and the varieties theft stock may differ from the roasters own web shop. Just check the date. I think JS sell it at £4.50 for half a pound. https://modernstandardcoffee.co.uk/coffee/

I've only tried the Ethiopian, but enjoyed it.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok just updated the Rok which pulls more pressure and is easier to do and smoother. As to coffee I will be sticking to a coffee supplier I use , bit more money but worth it. Tamped Sainsburys coffee down, turned portafilter upside down and it fell out. Done the same with coffee supplier coffee no problem. I like the details of coffee supplier, when roasted etc and more choice.


----------



## seanpeat (Jan 24, 2018)

I do wonder, are their any supermarkets selling coffee thats actually fresh say within a month? I always check but the use by dates over 12 months away put me off straight away!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Never trust a use by date. The only thing that counts is Roasted On. BBE dates on coffee are arbitrary and mainly for stock rotation. Supermarkets generally don't like stocking anything that will be short-dated so the majority of their coffee is mediocre and stale, with a BBE of at least 12 months.

As stated above, if you have to buy coffee in a supermarket, you can often find 1- month post roast coffee from Union (Waitrose) or Modern Standard (Sainsbury). If you get lucky, it will be only a couple of weeks since roasted. But check the date as it may be a couple of months. Depends on how fast they sell it and when they restocked.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

